
Hardware RNG via cheap USB SDR - ac29
https://pthree.org/2015/06/16/hardware-rng-through-an-rtl-sdr-dongle/
======
ac29
This appears to be useable as an additional source of entropy in linux via
rtl-entropy[0] and rng-tools[1].

[0] [https://github.com/pwarren/rtl-entropy](https://github.com/pwarren/rtl-
entropy)

[1] [https://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/user/tlecarrour/rng-
tools....](https://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/user/tlecarrour/rng-tools.html)

